# Welche Viren gibt es, was machen sie?



## FatalMistake (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Wir haben in der Schule eine Aufgabe bekommen, die heißt:
Welche Viren gibt es, welche Arten, was machen sie.
das soll so eine Auflistung werden, auch mit mitteln, wie man sie evtl. bekämpfen kann.
Auch soll es eine Übersicht über Anti Viren Software hersteller geben.

Ich dacht mir, das is auch hier ein recht gutes Thema für euch zum diskutieren!

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> Welche Viren gibt es, welche Arten, was machen sie.


Eine sehr gute Informationsquelle diesbezüglich wäre: Computervirus ? Wikipedia


----------



## FatalMistake (17. Februar 2009)

naja ich mag wiki net so...
dachte mir, vlt. wäre das hier eine interresantere Variante die Aufgabe zu lösen.


----------



## GeForce (17. Februar 2009)

da würde ich am besten gleich mit dem "Conficker"-Thread anfangen


----------



## FatalMistake (17. Februar 2009)

an den hab ich als erstes gedacht  schliesslich war meine Landesregierung davon betroffen! 
und dann hab ic hgleich mal erzählen dürfen was es mit dem Ding auf sich hat...hat ja keiner nen Plan von dem allen...in so ner dummen schule wie meiner...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2009)

ich würde an deiner stelle auch darauf eingehen, dass landläufig mit "viren" auch zB trojaner oder adware und würmer gemeint sind. ein klassischer virus richtet ja nur am betroffenen PC schaden an (von nur nervigem zeug wie zB nicht-wegklickbare comicmännchen bis hin zur löschung von daten) und nutzt dem entwickler nix, außer dass er sich ins fäustchen lacht, wenn er vom "erfolg" erfährt. d.h. vlt. erläutere kurz auch, was trojaner, würmer usw. sind - zB würmer können viren anthalten, müsen aber nicht selber einer sein ^^ 


ODER frag deinen lehrer, ob er wirklich NUR viren meinte, oder ob er auch trojaner usw. meint. wenn letzteres, dann musst du natürlich alles auch genau beschreiben. wenn es wirklich nur um viren geht, kannst du den "rest" nur kurz abhandeln, damit die leser, die ja sicher nicht alles fachleute sind, bescheid wissen,  


bei der software: es gibt virensoftware, die viren, würmer, trojaner erkennt. was diese software oft aber nicht erkennt, ist reine adware (werbe"viren" ). dafür gibt es auch wieder eigene software, zB adaware. und auch nicht jeder "trojaner" wird von allen virenscannern erkannt, da gibt es tools wie zb spybot. 

auch firewalls als hilfmittel ansprechen, denn mit ner firewall wird ein "virus" nicht ins internet senden können.


----------



## FatalMistake (17. Februar 2009)

das is ja mal eine ordentliche erklärung! 
Ja das mit Würmern und Trojanern is mir wohl klar. Gibt es dann davon eig. auch wieder verschiedene Varianten? zb Fast infected Trojaner oder so?

naja so 2 seiten sollns schon werden. geht sich doch locker aus oder?


----------



## Stranger (17. Februar 2009)

Hier gibt es sehr gute "Grundsatzinformationen" für "Laien" ! 

Kaspersky Lab: Anti-Virus, Internet Security, Mobile Security & Antiviren-Software und Services für Unternehmen


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> das is ja mal eine ordentliche erklärung!
> Ja das mit Würmern und Trojanern is mir wohl klar. Gibt es dann davon eig. auch wieder verschiedene Varianten? zb Fast infected Trojaner oder so?
> 
> naja so 2 seiten sollns schon werden. geht sich doch locker aus oder?


 
es gibt bestimmt unterschiedliche varianten, aber keine ahnung, ob und wie die in "fachkreisen" dann benannt werden. zB der eine trojaner zeichnet speziell eingaben auf websites auf, um zB passörter zu klauen (keylogger), der andere sendet vlt. "nur" infos darüber, welche websites besucht und an welche mailadressen mials versendet wurden usw.


ach ja, vlt. fallen ja auch phishing-mails unter dein thema: mails angeblich von deiner bank oder so, bei der ein link auf eine fake-seite mitdrin ist, die dir dann passwörter, TANs usw. klauen soll.


----------



## marcgloor (17. Februar 2009)

Etwas vom schlimmsten sind Zombies die machen den PC kaputt!


----------



## utacat (17. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein kurzer Link für dein Grundgerüst zum Thema Vieren
Die Geschichte der Computerviren
Ein interessanter Artkel steht im "PC Praxis" 03/2009, den ich vor ein paar Tagen las.
Google mal nach Test von Antivierensoftware. Dort gibts genug Programme.

MfG utacat


----------



## AchtBit (20. Februar 2009)

Eine richtiges Drecksbiest ist der 'Virut.32 Gen X' (gibt verschiedene Namen)

Sobald aktiv infiziert er den serv.exe Prozess. Dann scannt er alle Datentäger und infiziert .exe .com .url .scr .rar .zip Dateien, ohne das auf die Daten zugegriffen wird. Er ist polymorph. Wenn die Gen zu weit fortgeschritten ist dann kann man die infizierte Datei nicht mehr retten. Archive zerstört er grundsätzlich alle irreversibel.  

Er befällt die komplette System Volumen Information. Egal ob die Systemwiederherstellung aktiv ist oder nicht.

Er schreibt sich auf jeden Datenträger ins Wurzelverz. und lenkt die Parameter 'dplClick zum Öffnen des Datenträgers' auf die erstellte Datei.
Diese ist unsichtbar und schaut in etwa so, ---> astsatrhb.exe, aus.

Wird sie gelöscht und man macht danach einen dplClick auf das LW, kommt erst ein Fehler Datei '******.exe' nicht gefunden und dann ist sie wieder neue erstellt. 

In Archiven benutzt er Dateinamen die etwa so aussehen ----> sdfgdfgh.com. Löschen zerstört das Archiv.

Ohne eine komplett formatierte HD ist eine Wiederherstellung des Systems nicht mehr möglich. Dabei muss man höllisch acht geben, dass kein Zugriff auf ein infiz. LW erfolgt, bis man ihn komplett ausgemerzt hat. Schon eine aktivierte Systemwiederherstellung reicht, dass er sofort das saubere LW befällt.  Am besten infiz. LW einzeln reinigen.

Hat er alles infiziert, versucht er sich in Abständen von 5-10min per mail ins Netz zu verbreiten. Dazu verwendet er einen service, die er in Massen mittelsa serv.exe erzeugt.

Manche Berichte sagen, dass nur eine komplette Formatierung den Virus ausmerzt. Es geht auch anders. Allerdings muss man höllisch achtgeben.

Schaden bei mir. Etwa 200 .exe und .scr Dateien zerstört(etwa 1500 wurden gesäubert) ca. 50 Archive zerstrört(Tipp, den Virus nicht aus dem Archiv entfernen sondern erst alle brauchbaren Daten aus dem Archiv entpacken. Danach Archiv löschen)

Infiziert hab ich mich, weil ich vergessen hab die FW nach einer XP Neuinstall einzuschalten. Ich war ca. 1 std ohne FW im Inet.


----------



## FatalMistake (20. Februar 2009)

OMG...
nur nach 1 h?? auf welchen Seiten warst du denn da bitte? ne bin jz kein Virus der über deine besuchten Websites Auskunft haben will... aber im ernst. auf welchen seiten fängt man sich sowas ein?

Das wegen der Mails:
Ich habe ja vor ein paar Tagen bei DELL einen Laptop bestellt. Vorgestern kommt ne Mail: 2Dell Zahlungserringerung". also ein Hinweis darauf, dass ich das Geld noch nicht eingezahlt habe, obwohl das schon lange geschehen ist.
Die Mail sah nicht unbedingt aus, als käme sie von Dell. Hab auf die mail geantworten, mit den Sachen die sie haben wollten. Da waren aber keinerlei PINs TANs oÄ. dabei.

Ebenfalls bekomm ich Mails von irgendwo. Diese locken mit Viagrapillen (), extrem billiger Software, nachholen eines Dokotortitels () usw...
es wird immer auf irgendeine Seite verlinkt. also der Link steht da. ich lösch die Mails immer Sofort.
Wie kann ich diesen Mailfluss stoppen? Kann ich da irgendwie eintragen dass ich sowas nicht mehr empfangen will? nutze Thunderbird.

Als Firewall hab ich derzeit Outpost Firewall Pro 2009. Is ne Testversion, hat aber enormen Umfang. Blockt mir sogar cod4 multiplayer... ehrlich!

Bin ich extrem infiziert mit irgendwelchen Sheic? mit dem Outpost kann ich nur auf Spyware scannen. is das zu wenig? Hol mir e bald Kaspersky Internet Security 2009.


----------



## AchtBit (21. Februar 2009)

Ich hab den aus versehen bekommen, Ich hab mein XP sp1 neu installiert und vergessen mein Kabekmodem abzuklemmen. Das ist nämlich dummerweise immer online wenn die NIC nicht deaktiviert ist. Ich hab grad den sp2 raufgeleiert, dann fiel mir der HD Dauerbetrieb auf. Bis ich gecheckt hab wie irre schnell der sich ausbreitet, wars zu spät um lokal noch was zu reparieren. Keine AV Soft, weder online noch offline, funzt mehr. Der Versuch ihn aus den Speicher zu werfen, führte zum sofortigen Systemfreeze. 

Das Mistfieh gibts nun seit 3 Jahren und keiner hats geschafft den zu definieren bzw. unschädlich zu machen. Jeder AVsoft Hersteller sagt was anderes und keiner weis was genaues.

TrentMicro meint er kommt uber einen IRC Server, wo er als Pseudo Nick darauf wartet, angesprochen zu werden. Mag sein, ich hab nur nicht ein aktives PeertoPeer Netz aufm Rechner. Ich sag, der klopft auch Ports nach Sec. Löchern ab und nutzt ActiveX zum starten.

Laut TrentM geht nur mittlere Gefahr von ihm aus. Sie schätzen, dass weltweit etwa 180000 Rechner infiziert sind. Der Witz, 0,0% davon werden aufgespührt. NACH 3 JAHREN ! Ok, die Verbreitung im Web ist ziemlich gering. Der kommt ja nur rein, wenn man ohne SpPacks und FW im Netz ist und dann ists auch ein Glückstreffer, dass er die richtige Ip erwischt hat. Da geht die Verbreitung über den IRC wahrscheinlich schneller.

Die einzig ehrlichen in dem Geschäft sind Kaspersky. Die haben in ihrer VirusListe, 53 Win32.Virut Varianten, ohne Beschreibung aufgeführt. Sie entschuldigen sich, dass sie bis jetzt nicht fähig waren den Parasit zu definieren.

Die AVsoft Hersteller sind sich noch nicht mal über seinen Namen einig. Die einen nennen ihn Virtob, die anderen Splendor wieder andere sagen Cheburgen und alle meinen damit den Virut.(gen).XX 

Wer ihn hat, braucht auf jeden nicht, wie überall von Betroffenen berichtet, alles planieren. 

Eine frische HDD mit einem sauberen OS und deaktivierter Systemwiederherstellung recht, um infizierte LW zu reinigen. Zu allererst mit einen OnlineScan den SystemVolumenInformations Ordner desinfizieren. Möglichst alles darin platt machen. Keinesfalls mit was anderem als einer AV Soft auf das verseuchte LW zugreifen. 

Fast nirgends findet man was darüber, dass er Archive irreversibel beschädigt. Bei mir sind noch einige passive Leichen von dem Seuchenvogel in diversen Archiven enthalten. Ich kill den erst wenn ich denn Inhalt brauch. 

Hier ein Pic, wie er im Archiv aussieht...

Der Virusscanner hat versucht ihn aus dem Archiv zu löschen. Resultat, Archiv Header hinüber(rechtes Bild). Linkes Bild, Reparatur mit WinRAR durchgeführt. Virut wieder sichtbar Archiv immer noch hin. Die meisten Daten lassen sich jedoch einzeln noch entpacken.


----------



## FatalMistake (21. Februar 2009)

OH MEIN GOTT....das is echt ne extreme s*u....

Kann sich das ding auch zb im Netzwerk ausbreiten? zb wenn ichs aufm Server habe, kann der sich dann auf meine CLients ausbreiten? wahrscheinlich schon oder? 
Ja dann werd ich mir mal ziemlich schnell ne Inet Security holen! Kaspersky 

Aber man kann mit dem Virus am System ja immmer noch arbeiten oder? Oder geht dann überhaupt nix mehr?

Aber überlegt euch mal was das für ne Arbeit sein muss, so ein Mistding zu programmieren! 3 Jahre geistert der im Netz herum, und keiner weiß, was es is, wer er is, was er macht, wie man ihn killt. und wer ihn gemacht hat!
Aber ich weiß nicht, was der Programmierer davon hat?! Der kann ja nicht von der Mafia oder sonst wem den AUftrag bekommen, los programmier so nen sheic, wenn er gut is zahlen wir dir XXXXXXX Geld. xD
Machen die Leute das aus Langeweile oder was? man kann doch keine Mission haben, 200000 PCs auf der Erde mit nem Virus zu verseuchen....

Was meint ihr? oder wisst ihr?

mfg


----------



## AchtBit (21. Februar 2009)

Einem Bericht zufolge ist er sogar durch einen aktiven AVGuard(AviraSoft) in System geschlüpft.

Die grösste Angriffsfläche für den Parasit ist ein Sicherheitsloch in der AktivX Controlle. Ich blockier erst mal immer alle unbekannten AktivX Objekte, die übers Netz oder von Software kommen.

Hier ein lustiger Bericht. Ein Virut.gen hat einen der grössten AVsoft Hersteller in den USA infiziert und so richtig deren Daten verwüstet.

Antivirus Company's Web Site Downloads ... a Virus - CIO.com - Business Technology Leadership

ja, klar. Er übernimmt zuerst den ServerHost Prozess und dann hat er die Kontrolle über das ganze System. Und alle Clients in Reichweite krallt er sich zuerst.


----------



## FatalMistake (21. Februar 2009)

hab grad wieder so ne scheis mail bekommen!
screeni hängt an!! lest euch genau durch! is ja e net viel!
die email adresse, die bei "Am:" steht, wundert mich. is nicht meine. (rechtes bild)

EDIT:
und noch eine mail mit so einem scheis!!!! die email adresse is fast die gleiche wie meine, an die diese mail gehn soll. was soll das??! (linkes bild)


----------



## FatalMistake (22. Februar 2009)

hallo? kann mir denn keiner was zu den beiden Mails sagen?


----------



## jetztaber (22. Februar 2009)

Ich würde das unter Spam einordnen und keinem der Links folgen, sondern den Mist löschen.


----------



## Stranger (22. Februar 2009)

Das ist "nur" Spam ! Am besten endlich Kaspersky 2009 installieren (läuft  30 kostenfrei, hat auch einen "trainierbaren" Spamfilter) und dann einen Komplettscan laufen lassen ! > Version : 8.0.0.506
(Vorher alle andere Security-Software SAUBER deinstallieren !)

Link zum Download :
Download von Kaspersky Anti-Virus, Kaspersky Internet Security und anderen Produkten (Programm-Dateien, Handbücher, Antiviren-Datenbanken)


----------

